
Privacy-oriented alternatives to Google Analytics - markosaric
https://nts.strzibny.name/privacy-oriented-alternatives-to-google-analytics/
======
XCSme
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23668514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23668514)

